# On screen call lists, click to call, control phone features



## mlauricella (Jul 2, 2008)

Looking for potential ways to integrate with Tivo. We recently launched a new RESTful API for our VoIP platform and I would like to see how we could make call lists, call logs display on screen as well change features on screen - say turn on do not disturb during a movie.

this is all rather easy with our API - http://developer.broadsoft.com


----------

